# acsi card



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just ordered my acsi discount card for 2007


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chapter, may I ask where from? I would like one too!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have a card and it saved us a lot of money this year in France and Italy. We got it from the ACSI web site


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yes no prob www.campingcard.co.uk
click (order) top right for 2007 card


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- saved us a few euro too, at one campsite the couple in front of me were quoted 18 euro for the night, another 20 euro so I was a touch worried but presenting my ACSI card it cost me 14 euro . . . say no more :lol:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we used the card in may -june 06 france 
a must for early breaks we would not be with out one pity they cant be used in the uk


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

There used to be 3 ACSI sites in England but they have droppd out, Probably pressure from the CC.
Make sure you check that the sites you visit are actually ACSI, we visited 2 sites last year that were flying the ACSI flags but when we produced our card they said they were recommended by ACSI but not part of the scheme.
We stayed at Camping Kon-Tiki nr St Tropez last year, the couple on the next pitch were paying €30 but we paid €13.50 with the ACSI card, one night more than pays for the subscription.
Cheers Sid


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Not all sites in the Acsi scheme offer the reduced rates. 
We used the internet to find the sites that were included & found some that wern't in the book. 
So if you get chance, have a look at their web site & look for a blue 'cc' sign.


----------



## PhilM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chapter, although the ACSI card is no longer accepted in the UK there are about a dozen campsites, some very nice, that accept Camping Cheques which are about the same price as ACSI and you dont have to buy a card.
Phil.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

I shall order one as a back up and just in case!

Rapide561


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The Camping Card link providede by Chapter refers to the 2006 card. Is it the same Order form and Prices??

A couple of years ago one of the magazines supplied a free (I think) CD with all the ACSI sites on. Anyone know if this has been updated?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've downloaded an Order Form for the ACSI card-£6.50 plus £1.35 postage. Can anyone tell me how I get the book with the sites in?
Ta


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Just been on the site - it says ....

You’ll receive this special guide free of charge when you order the CampingCard.

It also says there are 495 camp sites in GB that are annually inspected, surely a lot of these must take the card :?: 

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Lidl had a book back in the summer for about a fiver. It was quite a thick book but not many in that book offered the discount. 
I will have a look for it.



Motorhomer.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The book comes with the card. Lidl did sell the book but that is useless without the card. In the book there are for example, 382 sites in France offering reductions, 89 in Germany, 148 in Holland, 124 in Italy etc. etc. and guess how many in the UK.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tricia-thanks for that

M/H-Yes I remember that-nearly bought it myself but I think iot was a scaled down version


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i've had a few pm's about the link 
click on the link then click on (order) top left for 2007 card ordering


----------

